# heliboarding in austria



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I don't know about heli boarding in Austria. I do know they have killer resort accessed backcountry. You can hire a guide to take you on the same type of stuff that a helicopter would, for much less. If your husband and yourself are willing to do a little sweat equity and hike, you could probably be guided to a pretty sweet mountain hut or two. Along with several memorable descents. Seems like a good portion of those huts are basically hotels in the mountains. You may not even need to bring a sleeping bag. Food, drink, and such served at each.


----------



## The-Snoopy (Nov 17, 2011)

As far as ive been able to find, it seems its only possible to heli ski/board in the arlberg region of austria..

The area of Arlberg are awesome and the surroundings very beautiful.

St Anton heli skiing | heli skiing, heli boarding near St Anton, Arlberg

St Anton/Lech and Zurs:

Heliskiing Arlberg Österreich Wucher Helicopter

Freeriding in Austria - Winter

/Cheers Snoopy


----------

